# Update!



## Chaplin's daddy (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey all! It has been so long since I have posted on this forum. Chaplin is doing well and crazy as ever. Since I've posted last I have gotten a Yorkie named Dexter  Dexter and Chaplin were instantly inseparable and are best friends!
Things have started to level out at home and still working on potty training 100%. 
My question is: Chaplin's hair is EVERYWHERE! I mean I have never seen a dog shed so much!
They are on Taste of the Wild and have been for the last 6 or so months. Thet like the taste of it and seem to be regular on it. I do not see chaplin scratching much, But his hair just seems to come out! UGh I cannot handle his hair.
Does anyone know if this sounds like food related or something else?
Any suggestions?


----------



## rokmurphy (Oct 31, 2011)

Winter coat?


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

all my chihuahuas shed...enough to make another chihuahua...don't think it's the food...


----------

